# MTD 31AE644E128 Hex Shaft Stuck



## JayMarba (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey everyone. I hope this is an okay place to post this. I have a MTD 31AE644E128 that I bought used last year. It worked great the one time I got to use it before the season ended. This year though...well I've had the pleasure of replacing the carb, fuel lines, auger belts, auger control cable, and now the friction disc. I'm stuck though. I'm attempting to get the hex shaft out so I get the old disc off. However, it won't come out of the bearings. I've followed the steps in the owner manual but I've either missed something the manual doesn't discuss or the bearings are rusted to the frame. Anyone have some insight on what I may have missed or anything thoughts on getting the thing out? I've used penetrating oil and nothing. I've taken some heat to it and nothing. Doesn't seem like it is close to breaking free. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Tap With Hammer and Punch It Will Break Free.


----------



## JayMarba (Jan 19, 2019)

Jackmels said:


> Tap With Hammer and Punch It Will Break Free.


I have. This thing isn't budging. I've sprayed rust removing WD-40 around the bearings and tried. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Bigger Hammer.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Bfh


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks like it would be an easy job if everything was shiny and new.


----------



## JayMarba (Jan 19, 2019)

Update: I was using the biggest hammer I had, which was a nice heavy sledgehammer too. I finally got it out but at a cost. The bolt end of my hex shaft ended up mushrooming. Lucky I was able to grinde it down and still have enough length to get the bolt back on. To date I've replaced the carb, friction disk, fuel lines, and auger throttle cable. I've also added an impeller modification. I still need to throw on new skid plates, scraper blade, and wire up an led headlight. Considering figuring out how to add a motorized chute control.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

will be like new....nice project....


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you need to bang out an axle, put a plumbing pipe cap over the end and bang on that.


----------



## JayMarba (Jan 19, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> If you need to bang out an axle, put a plumbing pipe cap over the end and bang on that.


I had a 2x4 in place. That's just a testament to how stuck it was. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## JayMarba (Jan 19, 2019)

cranman said:


> will be like new....nice project....


Sadly yes.


----------

